# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Data Package Manager 2.0

## mohamed73

*Introduction:* 
 Nokia Data Package Manager 2 is a service software tool which provides following functions:
 Real Time downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)
Search function and creation of filters for the data you need to download.
Checking and organizing your locally installed product software content.
Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is an independent tool, but it can also  be used on same PC with other Nokia Service Software Applications  *Changes and Improvements from Data Package manager 1.0*
 Ability to download device software files for latest product generations, like the X – series which DPM 1.0 can not fully handle
Renewed User Interface with comparison view  *Known Errors & Limitations*
 Feature for scheduled downloads is not implemented in the first DPM  2.0 release, it will be available in the future releases approximately  in April 2014  *Prerequisites for installation and use*
 Please install Microsoft .Net 4.5 Framework before installing Nokia Data Package Manager 2
Administrator rigthts are required for installation
Nokia Online (NOL) credentials must be provided for downloading device software from Nokia firmware Repository  Notice: This version needs Nokia Online account, if you do not have one, Please use the old one.   
Download Link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kamel16442

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## lebaidy

بارك الله فيك

----------

